# # 32 manual grinder help



## BarbarianFoodie (Apr 2, 2021)

Hey guys,
I recently picked up a chicago food machinery #32 stainless manual meat grinder and when I went to try and grind some meat, it really wouldn't feed worth a hoot.
Now I have used several different grinders over the years and have never had the problems this one gave me.
The meat was partially frozen, all it would really do was go in about an inch and then just spin around the auger instead of traveling down the head to the knife and plate.
I'm just guessing but maybe there is to much gap between the flighting and the inside of the head? Or maybe the inside of the head is to rough and causing to much drag? Combo of both? Any ideas are welcome.
Thanks


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 2, 2021)

Was this used, is there any chance it's running backwards. Just a guess


----------



## BarbarianFoodie (Apr 2, 2021)

It's a hand crank so no lol I can crank it either way


----------



## buzzy (Apr 2, 2021)

Was the grinder warm & frozen meat just stuck to auger.  Opposite of stuck tongue on cold pole. Just a thought.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 2, 2021)

BarbarianFoodie said:


> It's a hand crank so no lol I can crank it either way


 thanks i did get a laugh with that


----------



## DIYerDave (Apr 2, 2021)

Check and make sure the sharp edge of the knife is facing the plate. Is the knife and plate tight against each other. Is the knife sharp and the plate flat. Just some ideas for you check on.


----------



## BarbarianFoodie (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes the knife was cutting edge against plate, when the meat actually got there it cut fine, just most of the time the meat stopped moving half way between the hopper and the knife and plate,


----------

